# Why vore?



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi!
To start off: I do NOT want to kink shame anyone! As long as everyone involved is a consenting adult and nobody gets hurt (unless they want to and stay safe) I am cool with it!
But recently when I browse FA art, even with the sfw filter on, I see SO much vore art. Personally, I find the concept very uncomfortable, but there is so much that it got me wondering: What do you see in it? What does it do for you? Why do you draw it? Where did you first discover it?
As I said, no shame, I am just really interested!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry that nobody's replied to your thread so far. 

Personally I have no idea why vore is such a common fixation among furries. 

Maybe this is the explanation:


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

Vore is fairly ubiquitous, certainly, to the point that many furries seem to barely notice that it's fetish material.  I've observed this in more than one SFW chat that I'm in - if people break into a vore roleplay (or post macro or paw fetish stuff), no-one bats an eyelid.  But if I even mention something like rubber in those same chats I get almost instant disapproval.  It's odd...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Vore is fairly ubiquitous, certainly, to the point that many furries seem to barely notice that it's fetish material.  I've observed this in more than one SFW chat that I'm in - if people break into a vore roleplay (or post macro or paw fetish stuff), no-one bats an eyelid.  But if I even mention something like rubber in those same chats I get almost instant disapproval.  It's odd...



Rubber is a pretty normal fetish compared to...being swallowed whole by a giant dragon?

Like...guys, you must have had interesting childhoods lol.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Rubber is a pretty normal fetish compared to...being swallowed whole by a giant dragon?



I thought the same xD


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 4, 2019)

レゴシ said:


> www.deviantart.com: On Vore
> 
> I've found this



Thanks! Like a wiki entry oO
(love your Beastars avatar x3)


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Rubber is a pretty normal fetish compared to...being swallowed whole by a giant dragon?
> 
> Like...guys, you must have had interesting childhoods lol.



There's definitely a thing going on with a lot of furries where people are more weirded-out by innocuous real life kinks than they are by problematic fantasy ones!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm just a hungry apex predator.
Gotta do what I gotta do and eat others.

Personally I'm into vore aslong as it's oral. No going through any other way but the mouth, I mean how else will I taste my prey?
I do soft vore (mostly this since obviously people aren't a fan of dying.) and of course hard vore and even digestion and what not. But it just goes as far as digestion.

I enjoy imagining that I am eating a living and moving person, especially as they squirm in my belly, their new home to try and escape, it's fun for me and for my prey (OOC) they enjoy it.
I'm sure many people are weirded out by it anyway, hence why I never try and force vore, other than just ask about it.

But really, I'm not sure how this started, I guess from any cartoons / games where they show someone getting eaten, heck an example I can quickly think of (in my semi-meme state) is from Shrek Forever After where Donkey briefly got eaten by Dragon and spat out of course, although it would've been from a cartoon much before that obviously.
Heck I blame cartoons younger me watched for many things such as being a furry, vore and other stuff I prob shouldn't mention.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'm just a hungry apex predator.
> Gotta do what I gotta do and eat others.
> 
> Personally I'm into vore aslong as it's oral. No going through any other way but the mouth, I mean how else will I taste my prey?
> ...



Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

My otter only eats the fish that don't talk back!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

レゴシ said:


> What's the problem with vore though?



It can be argued that keeping a clear division between fantasy and reality makes it OK, but anything that fetishises the death and suffering of sentient, self-aware beings needs to be approached with at least some care.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 4, 2019)

....y'know, this conversation was bound to happen eventually, I might as well finally bring this into the open.

I was going to say something about cartoons from older eras having a fair bit about characters eating each other with less harm than expected, but that DeviantArt essay has me covered on that front.

Given some of the vore pieces I've seen, I kind of assumed there was a power or dominance component to the whole thing as well.

There's actually a third part of this in my case that might be rarer than usual - in my case I once tried to use it as a method of conquering my own binge eating disorder.  The idea was that if I shunted the overeating to the wilder fantasies, I'd be less tempted to overeat in the real world.  While it didn't work on its own, I did get a bit of insight into just how rampant and unthinking my hunger can get (insight that led to other measures that ARE working), and I might still be able to ward away some of the overeating in the future with what I've learned from this attempt.

Needless to say, oral only in my case.  Also, digestion and hard vore don't tend to be a common thing for me because what I was trying to shove out of my reality didn't care for taste or sustenance or even feeling.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 4, 2019)

I've said this on other threads about vore, but I would be curious in a study recording the instance of autism spectrum disorder among people with vore fetish.

When I worked with autistic children, they would often become overwhelmed or overstimulated by their environment, so a technique we used to calm them down was through deep touch pressure therapy. We'd have them lay under a weighted blanket or wear compression clothing (clothes that fit snugly) and it would have a marked effect at calming them down. Even things like a firm hug can work. Deep pressure touch stimulates the release of your "happy hormones" serotonin and dopamine which results in that nice calm feeling. It is often shown during vore art the one being eaten being snugly compressed by the esophagus/stomach as they're eaten. It makes me wonder if people that are into being eaten have translated that deep touch pressure sensation of calmness into sexual feelings as an adult. Thus vore appealing to them.

Of course this hypothesis only works for the "being eaten" side of things. I would imagine that people that are into it solely for the eating others aspect of it it is more of a desire for control during intimacy sort of thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Personally I'm into vore aslong as it's oral.



There's another kind?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

レゴシ said:


> Did you read my article? It's far from all being about death and suffering, quite on the contrary. The owners of this fetish are hard at work suspending their disbelief about the stomach conditions and many treat it pretty much as a fleshy cozy waterslide.



I agree most are doing doing that, but that's what I meant about approaching it with care.  Most of the motivations mentioned in that article aren't in themselves problematic, but a couple of them could be.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It can be argued that keeping a clear division between fantasy and reality makes it OK, but anything that fetishises the death and suffering of sentient, self-aware beings needs to be approached with at least some care.


I mean... Most people do soft vore and if anyone does hard vore there's a lot of consent, like I ask people if they're really fine with it, sometimes I think I over do it on occasion, same with digestion.
And in full honesty, like someone else said, even I treat eating someone as like a fleshy waterslide. The only realism I have in regards to vore is the fact you go in from my mouth to my belly and the rare occasion of digestion, that's as close to realism most have.

Most kinks (even ones with death or suffering) has a lot of care put in, Out of Character at least.



Fallowfox said:


> There's another kind?


You never heard of other ways of entering the body?
Such as the "backdoor" method?



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I would imagine that people that are into it solely for the eating others aspect of it it is more of a desire for control during intimacy sort of thing.


You wouldn't be wrong, I know some people (with soft vore) enjoy being eaten since it makes them trapped and at the mercy of the predator, whereas the predator has full control over them now, they can squeeze them or even digest them.
In some case I don't mind doing it where it shows I can be trusted by the prey, that despite the fact I could easily just digest them, I don't because I care for them.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've said this on other threads about vore, but I would be curious in a study recording the instance of autism spectrum disorder among people with vore fetish.
> 
> When I worked with autistic children, they would often become overwhelmed or overstimulated by their environment, so a technique we used to calm them down was through deep touch pressure therapy. We'd have them lay under a weighted blanket or wear compression clothing (clothes that fit snugly) and it would have a marked effect at calming them down. Even things like a firm hug can work. Deep pressure touch stimulates the release of your "happy hormones" serotonin and dopamine which results in that nice calm feeling. It is often shown during vore art the one being eaten being snugly compressed by the esophagus/stomach as they're eaten. It makes me wonder if people that are into being eaten have translated that deep touch pressure sensation of calmness into sexual feelings as an adult. Thus vore appealing to them.
> 
> Of course this hypothesis only works for the "being eaten" side of things. I would imagine that people that are into it solely for the eating others aspect of it it is more of a desire for control during intimacy sort of thing.



Though vore is not my where my head goes with it, this area is interesting to me, as a couple of things I do like involve that kind of full-body sensation of being enveloped by something, and it does have a comforting aspect for me.  I'm not (to my knowledge) on the autistic spectrum, but do have some anxiety issues.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 4, 2019)

Getting eaten has some aspects of surrendering power which I find very appealing.

There's also a lot of trust involved,which is why I only do vore RP with people I really trust. Actually, theres only one atm.

As a predator, its the other way around. Power is a strong aphrodisiac ~


----------



## Jarren (Mar 4, 2019)

I'll be able to offer some input on this once I get get home, but a lot of what's been touched on already does a good job of covering the basics of it.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There's another kind?


... Many...


----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)

Didn’t even know vore was a thing til I started browsing furry art, and didn’t know what it was called until I joined the fandom... I’ve even seen at least 1 image before that somewhat appealed to me, though overall (99%)  it’s not a thing that interests me, but I don’t judge those who are into it.

If I had to take a wild uneducated guess, I’d say at least on one level it kinda seems to be a dom/sub kinda thing... others also brought up some interesting points and insight; shout-out to you guys, your input has helped me understand it a lot better, I love learning new things, particularly when they puzzle me at first!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2019)

I find a lot of fetishes are just accessories to the underlying concepts and how they affect the mental state of the average person.

The attraction might be more to the feeling of helplessness and loss of all hope, or warmth and comfort once inside, or the thrill of being hunted or hunting, etc, more than the actual act of vore itself.

That's why I think a lot of people can "pick up" fetishes randomly and there's different groups within those groups attracted to it in different ways. There's people that prefer the prey be frightened, and those who prefer a realistic take accompanied actual digestion, people who like it slimy and disgusting, and those who treat the stomach like a warm safe spot instead of a disgusting vile organ, etc.

I personally am not a fan of vore,  but I know I've run into situations where I've talked to people about things I _am_ into, and found that even though we had the same interest, the reason and execution is almost more important than the subject.

I like fat furries. I find weight incredibly attractive in real life and in furry art. In art I like it to reflect realistically. I enjoy slow realistic gains that result in weight that analogues how weight accumulates on a body in reality.

I sort of hate instant, magical, unrealistic inflation-style weight gain, and I have a limit on how far I'm willing to let it go. I draw the line at around 500lbs. I don't mind health problems and stretchmarks and cellulite.

Someone else with the same interest could have a fat fur fetish where they prefer it to be magical based and at a very quick pace up to even literally planet sized, but not enjoy the negative health aspects or more detailed visual nuances of being large like mentioned before.

It's worth mentioning interests like these are also often cartoonish in nature. A person can't possibly swallow another person. It's intangible. Absolutely imaginary. It has no basis in reality. That alone means it's not the act itself that's attractive, it's the connotations or emotional and societal impact on the subject in the piece that is the draw.

A good example of what I mean would be gay furry art.

I'm not gay, but I almost exclusively enjoy gay yiff art. Wieners are fun and familiar to me because I own one. There's a lot to like about them. It's compelling to me in art to be inclusive of them even if I'm not gay. (Inflation is sort of to blame for this in my case... some of the best inflation submissions are of the gooey "homemade" variety.)

But I could never ever under any circumstances be attracted to another male in that way. In reality there's too much I can't ignore. Unsightly hair, wrinkles, calluses, male bone structure, smell, taste, etc. Those details in furry art are often omitted for the sake of keeping the piece pleasant for the viewer. Furry yiff is often an ideal representation of the topic selectively tailored to be attractive to others. It's not real life. You aren't forced to experience all 5 senses and carry with you the experience for the rest of your life.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 5, 2019)

I always suspected that vore was somehow connected with being in a womb.
I guess people who like vore kinda have like still that instinct because I can't imagine whats so attracting vore beside being digested.
I mean from what I can collect is that the womb is warm and tight, same like the stomach.
Not hating on anyone tho, just a theory.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 5, 2019)

Based on my experience with people who like vore it's a combination of things. Just like there are different types of vore. In the case of say giantess vore; It's a form of BDSM. They are helpless and at the mercy of there master. Often times people who enjoy vore also enjoy crushing.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

There are a few aspects to it that I've found as being quite common.
First of all is the close, physically intimate nature of the contact between the participants. There's a feeling of closeness, and a really clearly defined power dynamic in most cases that kinda plays into the dom/sub interaction as a kind of distillation of that dynamic to a kind of primal level. It also tends to go hand in hand with a lot of other tangentially related kinks that share similar power structures to the interactions. Paws/feet, macro/micro (unsurprisingly XD), foodplay/feeding, BDSM, and a bunch of others where the dom/sub relationship is a front and center element, or kinks where one character changes quite a bit for gratification, "larger" characters and growth, inflation, nullification/guro/snuff/transformation. Now, there are a lot of variations on the performative actions of the interest, and thus a lot of variation in what different people find appealing about it, but it all generally seems to relate to that one central power discrepancy theme (even though there are gonna be some who deviate from this). It rarely exists "in a void" and typically is, in my experience, indicative of a larger set of preferences.


----------

